# The fishing is on fire and so are the Flatties!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

My guys today had a wonderful trip today wading the pretty flats of Matty. The morning started off slow but the fish turned on like a light switch at 11:00 am using Down South lures and Zman over the shallow grassy flats. The baitfish were thick in the area so I pretty much just stayed coarse in the area and waited them out, sooner or later I figured they were going to turn on and they did . My guys were patient and were good fisherman and most of all had some faith on what I was saying was going to happen. Photoed below, Robbie Goolsby, and Russel out of Brazoria Tx. The prior day Photographed below were Joey Mendez and Boogie out of Sweeny Tx.
Thank You for reading the report and look forward an awesome summer





















.
For available dates contact me . "Remember, The CCA Star Tournament underway so let's go chase that fish of a lifetime" great scholarships for the kids and the Truck and boat combinations are awesome! There are many tagged Redfish out there and I know my groups are just a cast away from one of those pumpkins






















Captain Hollis Forrester 
979-236-3115
www.fishingmatagordabay.com 
www.capthollisforrester.com 
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone


----------

